# HELP



## RaWrNallThat (May 29, 2010)

So today I gave my tegu a bath, to soak him. I noticed his 'hoohoo' is sticking out, and will not go back in. It looks like there is some bark stuck to it. I don't know what to do. I was hoping maybe one of you have gone through this before! Any advice?


----------



## kaa (May 29, 2010)

sounds like a prolaps. Get it to the vet asap.


----------



## RaWrNallThat (May 29, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## RaWrNallThat (May 29, 2010)

Does anyone know a price range of what it may cost to have a prolapsed hemipene amputated?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 29, 2010)

It might not need to be amputated, if can keep it moist until you see the vet most often times they can put it back in. As for price, it is hard to say, vet prices have such a large variance in price from vet to vet.


----------



## RaWrNallThat (May 30, 2010)

Ah, okay. Thank you! He's going to the vet on Tuesday. Hopefully everything works out. =(


----------



## the enigma (May 30, 2010)

How does this happen? I've heard of it before but I've never had to deal with it. Are there any ways to prevent it?


----------



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (May 30, 2010)

I saw an instance of this happening with a freshwater stingray once. Someone suggested that it had something to do with parasites but no one was sure and I somewhat doubt that the rules that apply to stingrays also apply to tegus.


----------



## txrepgirl (May 30, 2010)

Is the mulch still there ? Can you post a picture of it ? Here are some videos for you to check out if you want to. Hope that helps. Good luck and please keep us posted. Thank you.

Prolapse info : 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.anapsid.org/prolapse.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.anapsid.org/prolapse.html</a><!-- m -->

Part 1. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB_vEPldZ9I" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB_vEPldZ9I</a><!-- m --> 

Part 2. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O7Lt0Hyzb8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O7Lt0Hyzb8</a><!-- m --> 

Part 3. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqQ2gz_UC9k" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqQ2gz_UC9k</a><!-- m --> 

Part 4. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6FOvOupTZ8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6FOvOupTZ8</a><!-- m -->


----------



## RaWrNallThat (May 30, 2010)

Yeah we can't seem to get the bits of mulch off of it. It's also a faded color, not like the red in those videos. I think I caught it a day too late. [cries] It's not stick out far, it's just a portion of it. I keep soaking him in sugar water, and trying to wash it off with fresh water in hopes that it will go back in. He's going on tuesday regardless, I just hope it's not going to be too expensive. =(


----------



## txrepgirl (May 31, 2010)

That is strange that you can't get the mulch off of there. Could you post some pictures of it ? It's good that it's not that far out. It is very important to keep it clean and moist. When you go to the Vet on Tuesday ask him/her if you could use some Panalog to put on the prolapse. My Vet gave it to me before when our Tegu ( when he was a baby ) had a small prolapse. The vets also call it the liquid gold because it works for so many different things and it doesn't have a experation date. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=17903" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=17903</a><!-- m -->


----------



## RaWrNallThat (May 31, 2010)

Yeah the mulch is off of it now. But now he's pushing more of it out! He's going tomorrow for sure. I hope he will not require any amputation, but if he needs it, he needs it. I just don't want anything worse to happen. I am like... SO freaking upset about this. >.< He's such a sweet critter. I will let you know what the vet says tomorrow!


----------



## Zelera (May 31, 2010)

the enigma said:


> How does this happen? I've heard of it before but I've never had to deal with it. Are there any ways to prevent it?



can any one answer this?I would like to know what causes this as well.


----------



## Crusher08 (May 31, 2010)

I'm sorry i can't answer this question. =/ I would have prevented it if I could have. =( I think maybe he's in this situation because the skin around his vent might be too thick as he has been dormant. =/ But not sure, I can ask the vet tomorrow what can cause this and let you know.


----------

